# named.conf Optionen einstellen



## Feanwulf (1. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne folgende Option einbinden bei meinem BIND:

----
listen-on { 81.92.6.245; 127.0.0.1; };
----


Damit sollte der Bind nur auf die angegebenen IP-Adressen hören. Leider scheine ich da einen fFehler zu machen, wenn ich das in den manuellen bereich eintrage und Bind mag nicht starten 

Wo und wie muss ich das eintragen? BIND soll sich bei mir eigentlich mit der IP 81.92.6.245 melden.


----------



## Till (1. Jan. 2008)

Versuch doch mal, es in den options Bereich einzufügen.


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Jan. 2008)

Hatte ich gemacht, aber ISPConfig hatte die named.conf hinterher überschrieben 

Aber ich hab ne Idee - irgendwo wird ja die Datei named.conf generiert, dort sind bestimmt die Options-Zeilen eingetragen, die müsste ich ja nur anpassen!


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2008)

Dazu musst Du auch die Datei /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/named.conf.master in das Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/customized_templates/ kopieren und die Änderungen in dieser datei durchführen.


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Jan. 2008)

Ah danke, hab ich gemacht und klappt auch wie gewünscht


----------

